# Interest in the Audi TT MK3 on the forums



## tt3600 (Apr 8, 2006)

The only thing l could think of.










Maybe Audi need to quickly bring the Audi-TTRS and inject some excitement as they've failed badly so far. The price of the TT-S (£10K over a Golf-R) confirm Audi need to check their senses as well.

Have Audi shot themselves in the foot?

Also the weight saving advantage sold by Audi don't make sense to me according to the Autocar review. The weight savings are BS for the sportier models. That's not far off the current TT-RS s-tronic.

New Audi TT S Coupé S-Tronic

Price £40,270; 0-62mph 4.6sec; Top speed 155mph (limited); Economy 40.9mpg; CO2 159g/km; *Kerb weight 1460kg*; Engine type, cc 4cyls, 1984cc, turbo petrol; Power 306bhp between 5800-6200rpm; Torque 280lb ft between 1800-5700rpm; Gearbox six-speed dual clutch automatic

http://www.autocar.co.uk/car-review/aud ... ive-review


----------



## sebbevanb (Oct 19, 2010)

Too be fair. The new car is specced with quite a lot more equipment, so keeping about the same kerb weight, means that they have shaved off some... :roll:

And there is only so much we can talk about before people get their cars, get to test drive them etc...


----------



## tt3600 (Apr 8, 2006)

sebbevanb said:


> Too be fair. The new car is specced with quite a lot more equipment, so keeping about the same kerb weight, means that they have shaved off some... :roll:


Maybe l need to create a different thread to understand the weight difference...



> TT COUPE 2.0T FSI Quattro S Line 2dr S Tronic 1,335 kg


... but I can't understand how the TT-S options can bring the weight total to 1460kg over the above car, given it's pretty much the same car with a beefier engine...


----------



## tt3600 (Apr 8, 2006)

Having looked into it a bit more, it seems Auto car are quoting EU weight instead of Unladen.

EU Weight (metric) = Curb Weight + 68 kg for driver + 7 kg for cargo

So 1385kg unladen??


----------



## sebbevanb (Oct 19, 2010)

tt3600 said:


> Having looked into it a bit more, it seems Auto car are quoting EU weight instead of Unladen.
> 
> EU Weight (metric) = Curb Weight + 68 kg for driver + 7 kg for cargo
> 
> So 1385kg unladen??


That sounds more right, I'm not sure what they have done to the engine? Probably a bigger intercooler, turbo etc. but 50kg do sound a bit much, I agree on that! Do the TTS have some more standard equipment that weights a lot? Hopefully someone with a bit more knowledge than me can shed a light on this.


----------



## can_quattro (Jun 11, 2009)

I have read all the reviews, and here are my thoughts.
If this were a brand new car, and not the third generation of the TT the reviews would be much better done.
Most reviewers seem afraid to like it more for fear of their manhood being brought into question.
The constant comparisons to the Boxster and Cayman are pointless, totally different cars at totally different price points.
In the Canadian market the only good head to head that I can come up with is the BMW 2 Series with xDrive (not RWD).
(Must be a 2 door compact coupe with AWD to meet my criteria, so what else is there?)


----------



## Nate_61 (Sep 18, 2014)

can_quattro said:


> ...
> The constant comparisons to the Boxster and Cayman are pointless, totally different cars at totally different price points.
> 
> (Must be a 2 door compact coupe with AWD to meet my criteria, so what else is there?)


I've spent the past four years trying to find the handling I had in my Mazda RX8, but with luxury and also serve as my every day car. Four years ago I chose the Mini Cooper JCW over the TTS due to cost. I continue to test drive everything that BMW sells that has a 1, 2, 3, or 4 in the name, and only the M4 came close to the acceleration I enjoyed in TTS test drive and my Mini JCW. I'm not talking about top speed, I'm looking for something that feels quick to turn (lane changes with balls), and that quickly accelerates at street driving speeds. Some of you own the TTS, so you know how the MKII feels. If you guys have driven any BMW in the same price range, you will know that BMW is NOT making a car that is quick to maneuver or jump off the line for the price of a TT or TTS. Now consider the additional cost of the Cayman and Boxter over the BMW, they can't carry anything except two people, and they can't drive in the snow, and can_quattro has perfectly described my reason for wanting a TTS. I'm just waiting (another year in the US?) for the chance to drive the new TTS to validate that the feel of the MKIII is what I loved when I drove the MKII. I should add that the BMWM235i looks very close to the MKII TTS on paper, but does not feel as fun to me. The MKII just feels much more aggressive in turns and quick acceleration than the M235i. It would be great if some of you MKII owners can validate what I've seen these past few months and years.


----------



## can_quattro (Jun 11, 2009)

Nate, thanks for chiming in. I should have added that I could not bring myself to buy a BMW regardless of how good it was. Too many BMW reliability, and customer service horror stories. In Canada we have poor consumer protection laws for car buyers. We have an arbitration system called CAMVAP, but guess what BMW opts out. I could go on, but that's not the point of the thread. Bottom line is that I am very interested, likely my next car. I just would like to see the press judging on it's own merits a bit better. The problem is people like to compare cars to each other, and a TT/TTS with quattro does not have many direct competitors.


----------



## MoreGooderTT (Aug 20, 2011)

Interest in the forums will pick up as soon as new owners arrive to provide their own driving experience. That much is certain.

I prefer to think of my TT as a luxury VW Golf R but without the utilitarian styling. My TT does great in winter with my winter wheel/tire setup, and is quit comfortable on long road trips. It's also pretty good on fuel economy for such a fully loaded car. I've never owned a car that makes driving to work such a pleasure, even when traffic is horrid.

The MKIII TT will be even more rewarding to own. The exterior becomes more appealing to my eye the more time I spend with the online configurator. The interior is simply astounding and ground breaking. I hate BMW interiors because they are simply too busy on the eyes. The new TT's dash is precisely the opposite.

But, some folks will always have something against the TT now matter how well it looks or how well it drives because they think owning one will somehow shrink their testicles.


----------



## tt3600 (Apr 8, 2006)

MoreGooderTT said:


> But, some folks will always have something against the TT now matter how well it looks or how well it drives because they think owning one will somehow shrink their testicles.


I don't get the hate some people have with the TT and the hairdresser image. I've never had anything but compliments with the RS and when they've had a ride in one, well they are damned impressed. My only complaint is it does understeer too early for my liking.


----------



## FinFerNan (Feb 28, 2007)

I have been a bit shocked by the apparent lack of interest in the Mk3. I think it's down to people just getting a bit bored with the same old same old to some extent. When you consider the Mk1, it was totally different to anything around at the time. And of course the Mk2 was totally different from the Mk1 which in itself guaranteed a high level of interest.

But of course the Mk3 is quite similar to the Mk2, and is rather expensive. When I bought my Mk2, it was only a few grand more than a well spec'd Mini Cooper S or a Golf GTi, certainly can't say that now.


----------



## can_quattro (Jun 11, 2009)

Well I like this comment:
"Another part of the TT's appeal is the absence of obvious rivals - BMW's 2 Series is as close as it gets but the Bavarian focuses on the drive, not the design, and the Audi has both."

http://www.carsguide.com.au/car-reviews ... BzPmmK9KSM


----------



## johnny_hungus (Jun 14, 2009)

The MK 3 looks a decent car but I am out off by the apparent cost of a TTS, especially if I start putting toys on it and an S-Tronic box. The price soon mounts up and for a car of this type, I feel it is too much. I have test driven an F-type Jag, the S version and thing it may be my next car. OK, it is over £60K but it felt like a brute and I love the looks. The engine tone of a V-engine gets the hair on your neck up.

A big shame as I think Audi are great cars, but the Mk 3 just feels a bit "meh".


----------



## convenant (Jul 29, 2014)

johnny_hungus said:


> The MK 3 looks a decent car but I am out off by the apparent cost of a TTS, especially if I start putting toys on it and an S-Tronic box. The price soon mounts up and for a car of this type, I feel it is too much. I have test driven an F-type Jag, the S version and thing it may be my next car. OK, it is over £60K but it felt like a brute and I love the looks. The engine tone of a V-engine gets the hair on your neck up.
> 
> A big shame as I think Audi are great cars, but the Mk 3 just feels a bit "meh".


It's the dash that killed it for me; why not make an A3-style system and classic gauges? Far less expensive to develop so less expensive car.


----------



## tt3600 (Apr 8, 2006)

convenant said:


> It's the dash that killed it for me; why not make an A3-style system and classic gauges? Far less expensive to develop so less expensive car.


Getting cockpit tech already developed for the Lambo Huracan (which will be the basis for the new Audi R8). I would imagine it should be cheaper not more expensive as you have less in the cockpit.


----------



## BaTTyboy (Feb 7, 2014)

Firstly I refuse to call it a cockpit, it's a bl**dy car not an aeroplane.

Got that out of the way, phew!!..... So anyway I think the 'digital dashboard" looks great. Seen it for real in a showcar and it's mighty impressive. The rest of the interior is great too but there is far too much black. I would like to be able to inject some colour without having to fork out for all leather which is the only way of doing it.

We are all entitled to our opinions and that's mine. The real test will be what it's like to live with and nobody can comment on that yet


----------



## convenant (Jul 29, 2014)

tt3600 said:


> convenant said:
> 
> 
> > It's the dash that killed it for me; why not make an A3-style system and classic gauges? Far less expensive to develop so less expensive car.
> ...


Most of the money goes into the developpement, not raw material. Right about the Huracan, it seems high-end cars are all turning towards that bend now!


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

I wonder how long before someone finds a way of nicking them


----------



## BaTTyboy (Feb 7, 2014)

Brilliant idea.
How much to retrofit one in my Mk 2? Maybe not retrofit, maybe futurefit

If I could do that I'd keep the car forever!!!


----------



## phil3012 (Jul 25, 2008)

I was quite interested in a Mk 3 and when I bought my second Mk 2 (March 2012) was planning on changing it for a Mk 3 in two years time.

For me Audi have dragged out the launch of the Mk 3 for far too long, plus when it does come along the lead times are likely to be silly which is typical for Audi (VW are the same). BMW can have a car built to your spec in two months, Audi is typically three when the model has been out for while. I can see the Mk 3 being a lot longer than three months like the Mk 2 was initially.

Also when dealers won't always offer a guaranteed price for part ex it makes buying difficult.

I may get one eventually, but not for another few years now though.


----------



## Dash (Oct 5, 2008)

I'm interested in a MK3. I think the standard affair looks much better than the MK2. I've been tempted to swap my MK1 for a MK2 TTS as the standard one doesn't do it for me; but I'd happily go for a standard MK3.

I'm probably going to run my MK1 for another year or two and then switch to something else. My heart wants a Z4, but it really is an inferior choice to the TT on the sorts of roads I travel. So it'll probably be a toss-up between a MK2 TTS or if the wife gets her way, a corsa.


----------



## nicademus2k1 (May 4, 2014)

I went to Northwales Audi on Wednesday, asking about a Mk3 or a Mk2 TTRS and got told to save my money and buy a Nissan GTR!!  brilliant salesman tactics!! :roll:


----------



## Nate_61 (Sep 18, 2014)

Again, the sales guy wants to contrast the TT to a much more expensive car. If I had $100,000 to spend on a car, I would love to consider the Porsche 911 or GTR, but I have half that money in my budget. From the comments I've seen, you TT owners are having quite the fun without having to spend GTR money.


----------



## dbm (Apr 17, 2008)

I was very interested in a Mk 3 TTS when the launch happened, but the delay has sapped that. Plus the price is hard to justify versus an S3 which will have very similar driving characteristics and the Saloon is still very pretty...

On the plus side, it will be another year at least before I'm considering a purchase so plenty of time for the cars to become available before then.


----------



## tt3600 (Apr 8, 2006)

Not many people ordering here. I wonder why...


----------



## Shug750S (Feb 6, 2012)

tt3600 said:


> Not many people ordering here. I wonder why...


I might have been tempted as may be chopping current car in next March, but for some strange reason won't buy a car that I can't test drive or get a firm delivery date or trade in price on. 
Would guess others have similar thoughts?

Might just upgrade my bike in the spring instead, or maybe keep the TT and buy a new car for the Mrs. 
She quite fancies the new MX5, although I'm trying to get her in a Golf R....

Think the bike will win...


----------



## Auditt1987 (Jun 30, 2014)

I think the MK3 will take off but not for another year or so, need to wait to a few more appear in the show room, so you can go in take a test drive and drive one away. But think they need to sort the extras pricing out


----------

